# November 2015 POTM Winner



## snowbear (Dec 16, 2015)

The November 2015 POTM winning entry is "Dragonfly wing" by @Kacper111.  Congratulations.


----------



## goooner (Dec 16, 2015)

Congratulations. Super image!


----------



## Peeb (Dec 16, 2015)

Nice


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 16, 2015)

Congrats!  Great shot.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 16, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## ronlane (Dec 16, 2015)

Congrats.


----------



## jaomul (Dec 16, 2015)

Well done, cool photo


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 16, 2015)

Congrats,  really cool image.


----------



## PropilotBW (Dec 16, 2015)

Congrats, nicely done!


----------



## manny212 (Dec 16, 2015)

congrats!


----------



## Kacper111 (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks all


----------



## NancyMoranG (Dec 17, 2015)

Excellent!


----------

